# Just found her dead



## plainjane (Oct 16, 2009)

Went in to check onthe bunnies and I just found my first bunny laying dead on the floor. I am so upset....She was still just a baby, I hadn't even thought of a good name for her. She was such a smart, sweet girl too...

And I have no idea what to do with her remains...I'd like to have something to remember her by in future...I don't know, just feel terrible right now. This had to have been my fault.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 16, 2009)

OH wow so sorry to hear this is a big shock 4 u I am sure. I know it wasnt your fault, sometimes these things just happen. Again I am so so very sorry about your loss ray::bigtears::hug:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh i'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 16, 2009)

So sorry...it wasn't your fault. Bunnies are so good at hiding their illnesses from us. You loved her and sometimes that's all we can do.


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Binky free little one :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 16, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss. We lost Bonny two months ago and had no warning there was anything wrong--she was our youngest rabbit and really feisty, so it really came as a shock. Don't beat yourself up over it, it's not your fault. Unfortunately these things do happen. Rest in peace little girl.:bunnyangel:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 16, 2009)

If you didn't see any signs or symptoms, I don't know what you would expect yourself to do...:hug: Don't be too hard on yourself... all you can do now is keep a close eye on your other babies.

One keepsake that some make for themselves is cutting a bit of fur and tying it up with a ribbon. Put in a beautiful bunny trinket box to remember her by...

There is a thread of memorial ideas pinned at the top of this page.

I'll be thinking of you and your little gal today...

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:
Rest peacefully, little one.

Autumn


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss - I have lost bunnies like that and it is never easy.

Hugs - 

Denise


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your baby bun. Rabbits can hide their symptoms so well that often it can be too late to help by the time you see anything wrong. Binky free, sweet bunny.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss! I know how hard it can be, esp. when they are young :hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, it doesn't take long for them to steal our hearts. 

To echo what others have said, don't beat yourself up over this. Its happened to all of us at one time or another.

Binky free little one.

Dave


----------



## pla725 (Oct 16, 2009)

You can have your bunny cremated and keep her ashes.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 18, 2009)

sorry for your loss 
binky free little one :angelandbunny:


----------



## rabbitmomjen (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I have lost several bunnies, in different ways. My first had a mass on her head, and though she seemed ok in the morning, by the afternoon, she was listless in her litter box and then lost all bodily control. I had to have her put to sleep. my second, hit her head really hard on a table when she jumped out of my hands. she was gone by morning. my third bunny,my Lola: ( also developed a mass, this time from and absess on her tooth, I took her in for a pretty expesive surgery, but she died from the anaesthesia. the bunny I had left, Charlie, got sad, so not wanting to lose another bunny friend, I got her a new companion, who turned out to be a boy (surprize!) a month ago, she gave birth to two babies, one alive, one not. the next day she had two more, both still. we had our sweet little baby Lucky, for 11 days before the dog got to him. he had just opened his eyes. 

I buried my friends in the garden under perrenial flowers. the garden has memorials to them, a sweet statueof a bunny just Lola's size. there is also a small stone headstone looking thing, (don't know how else to say it) that has a relief of two bunnies on it. it helps me to know that even though they are gone, they are still with me. the flowers grow so beautifully every summer. ink iris:


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss! May the little baby bunny watch over you and keep you safe.


----------



## plainjane (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. I decided to bury her under the flowers at my grandmother's house. I've had a lot of happy memories there, so I figured it was a good spot.

I guess I'm just not used to this sort of thing happening, in dealing with cats and dogs, you usually notice illness. 

Thank you all, again, for the support, it means a lot.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss! :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## rabbitmomjen (Oct 20, 2009)

PlainJane, I bet your grandmother would be ok with a bunny statue in the garden as well. there are so many beutiful ones at the garden centers


----------

